# The Lone Ranger - Blu-ray/DVD/Digital download 12/17/13



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

THE LONE RANGER

On Blu-ray Combo Pack, Digital HD, and On-Demand December 17, 2013





Synopsis: Johnny Depp and Armie Hammer star in The Lone Ranger, from Jerry Bruckheimer Films and Director Gore Verbinski. It’s a wild ride of high velocity action, explosions and gunfights that brings the famed masked legend to life through brand-new eyes. The Lone Ranger (Hammer), the last of his kind, teams with Tonto (Depp), a dark and mysterious vigilante, to seek vengeance after justice has failed them. It’s a runaway train of epic surprises, as these two unlikely heroes must learn to work together before the ultimate showdown between good and evil explodes.



Cast: Johnny Depp (Pirates of the Caribbean franchise, Alice in Wonderland) as Tonto, Armie Hammer (The Social Network, Mirror Mirror) as John Reid/Lone Ranger, Helena Bonham Carter (Fight Club, The Kings Speech) as Red Harrington, Tom Wilkinson (Batman Begins, Michael Clayton) as Latham Cole, Ruth Wilson (Anna Karenina, Capturing Mary) as Rebecca Reid, William Fichtner (Black Hawk Down, The Dark Knight) as Butch Cavendish



Director: Gore Verbinski (Pirates of the Caribbean franchise)

Screenplay: Justin Haythe (Revolutionary Road, Snitch), Ted Elliott (Pirates of the Caribbean franchise) & Terry Rossio (Pirates of the Caribbean franchise)



Producer: Jerry Bruckheimer (Pirates of the Caribbean franchise)

Release Date: December 17, 2013 (Direct Pre-book: 10/22/13; Distributor Pre-book: 11/5/13)



Bonus Features: 

(BD, DVD, Select Digital retailers)



Blooper Reel (RT 4:12) – BD, DVD & Select Digital Retailers Only



Deleted Scene - BD & Select Digital Retailers Only



Riding The Rails Of The Lone Ranger (RT: 10:36) – BD & Select Digital Retailers Only
For the production of the movie, director Gore Verbinski had a five mile oval track built along with multiple engines and cars. See the incredible effort that went into crafting such a detailed and important part of The Lone Ranger.



Armies’s Western Road Trip (RT: 14:28) – BD & Select Digital Retailers Only
Armie Hammer (The Lone Ranger) takes viewers on a tour of the scenic locations the production shot in as we see and learn more about the amazing places he went to become The Lone Ranger.



Becoming A Cowboy (RT: 8:02) – BD & Select Digital Retailers Only
Before the cast began shooting the film, they had to learn how to shoot a gun…and ride a horse. In this piece we follow the cowboy (and cowgirl) cast to boot camp, where they got a chance to experience what their characters would really be living like in the Wild West.



Ratings: PG-13 For Sequences Of Intense Action and Violence, and Some Suggestive Material

Feature Run Time: 2 hrs. 29 min.

Aspect Ratio: 1.85:1

Audio: Dolby Digital Surround Sound

Languages: English, French & Spanish

Subtitles: English, French & Spanish


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

This movie got trashed by rotten tomatoes but I'd still rent it. Never did see it in theaters


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah. The reviews were not very good but then again the critics are not exactly always correct. I will rent it later just out of curiosity!


----------

